# Démarrage Mandrake Linux release 9.1 (Bamboo)



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mai 2003)

J'ai installé le premier CD de la distribution Mandrake Linux release 9.1 (Bamboo) avec Virtual PC 6.

Tout semble s'être bien déroulé, une fois l'installation terminée, au redémarrage, je dois donner mon login et mot de passe qui sont reconnus, mais après le système attends une ligne de commande que je suis incapable de lui fournir.

Voici ce qui apparait : 
Mandrake Linux release 9.1 (Bamboo) for i586
Kernel 2.4.21-0.13mdk on a i686/ tty1
localhost login: joel
Password: ******
[joel@localhost joel]$

Que dois-je taper pour que ça démarre ? 
Je suis totalement néophyte, donc une réponse simple serait la bienvenue.

Par avance, merci.


----------



## capdefra (7 Mai 2003)

Essayes tout simplement de lancement ton serveur X en tapant:

startx

ca devrait le faire !!!

Franck CAPDEVILLE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mai 2003)

execve failed for /etc/X11/X (erno 13)
giving up.
xinit : No such file or directory (errno 2) : enable to connect to X server
xinit : No such process (errno 3) : Server error

Voila ce que j'obtiens omme réponse lumineuse.


----------



## capdefra (9 Mai 2003)

Manifestement ton serveur X plante mais le message ne me parles pas pour pouvoir te dire quel est le Pb.Pour ma part j'ai eu enormement de deboires avec la version RC1 de Mandrake 9.1 alors que la version finale a l'air d'etre OK.Tu devrais plutot t'acharner sur une version finale (a retelecharger malheureusement!).
Franck CAPDEVILLE


----------

